# First crochet project=DONE!!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

YAY!
SQUEEEEE!
I cannot believe it!
So.. this is my first official crochet project.
Self taught about a month ago or so from youtube.
I think I love crochet. A lot.
Now.. don't look too closely, you could find an error or two, but I do not care.
And it is for my mother for Mother's Day and her birthday.. same day..today!

How did I do??


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness, you did it!
Beautiful, beautiful work.
I bet she will absolutely adore this.
So proud of you. :bowtie:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am so proud of me too!
Like all giddy on the inside.
Thrilled even.
I think it make be the beginning of a hard, hard, hard core addiction.

And thanks GAM! For being proud of me!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow, fabulous for your first project. I love the interplay of colours in the yarn you used. Way to go!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Chickenista, it's beautiful! You did an awesome job. :clap:


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Aw Chick it's beautiful! 
Happy Mother's Day to you and your mom!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We shall see.. I have known the woman 46 years and have never, ever, ever, seen her with a shawl.
But.. she spends time in Costa Rica and on cruises etc.. even out on the screened porch in the evenings..
It might be welcomed.
I hope so.

Oh.. and it is as soft as a cloud. Feels really glorious.

And you know how I wear skirts all the time?
Yeah.. I need to bring shawls back too...
Make them in again.
So many gorgeous patterns


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

> Now.. don't look too closely, you could find an error or two, but I do not care.


There's an old saying that if there is not an error made in a project, then you must put one in or it's bad luck. I usually don't have to worry about it. And your shawl is fabulous. Yes, let's bring back shawls especially since so many businesses think 68 degrees is good to set their air-conditioning on! BRRRRR.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I love your shawl! Just beautiful! Mom is going to love it too!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow! That's real impressive for a first project! 

Your choice of yarn suits the pattern perfectly, too. Very pretty. Now I want one. 

Well done!! :clap:


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

You have my utmost admiration LOL. That is really beautiful! sis


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

And now I am working on a blanket.. but it is super-secret as it is for a member and she doesn't want to see it before it is complete.
But soon.. very soon.. I am thinking I will be finished over the weekend.
Woot!


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Kris in MI said:


> Chickenista, it's beautiful! You did an awesome job. :clap:



Yes, you did! Beautiful yarn, too. What was it?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It's Queensland Uluru.
It's an awesome yarn.
I am doing a Feathers and Fan scarf with a different colorway and I have yet another colorway in my stash somewhere too.
And not outrageously expensive.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

chickenista said:


> It's Queensland Uluru.
> It's an awesome yarn.
> I am doing a Feathers and Fan scarf with a different colorway and I have yet another colorway in my stash somewhere too.
> And not outrageously expensive.



Thanks! Is there a pattern for the shawl? And I wonder whether you start by making a half-square (at the top) and just enlarging/increasing from that.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

This is the edging.. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brise-bise

and this is the body http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/atlantic-lace-shawl


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks, Chickenista! I think your version looks prettier, due to the yarn, but it seems to be an adaptable pattern.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

That is Beautiful! My daughter in law in her mid 20th wears shawls alot.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am happy to see shawls are back in fashion too.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am DYING to make another shawl.
I did the one above and this one..

But am now doing a blanket for a member and have another blanket thing in the wings.
The LYS asked me if I could finish the work started by a lady that passed away.
It is a tablecloth pattern (squares of some sort connected) that they want made bigger into a bedspread.
No shawls for me for ages and ages yet.

But lookie at the one I want to do..http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fly-away-with-me
This will be my gift to myself when all else is said and done.
I'll probably sell it, but oh.. so unbelievably gorgeous!!


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

chickenista said:


> It's Queensland Uluru.
> It's an awesome yarn.
> I am doing a Feathers and Fan scarf with a different colorway and I have yet another colorway in my stash somewhere too.
> And not outrageously expensive.



I saw some Uluru in person and loved it. Might even travel back to that yarn store, which is an hour and change away, to buy some!


----------

